# The Movie Title Game



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

ok i thought id make a new game! it works like this:

someone says a movie, for example Minority Report, and the next person has to say another movie that begins with the last letter of the previous one, and so on, in this case a T.

ready?

Minority report


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Nov 12, 2005)

Minority report

*T*erminato*r*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

Raising Arizona


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

Robocop


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

Pretty In Pink


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

kingdom of heaven


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

Nightmare On Elm Street


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

Tomb Raider


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

Kill Bill


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 12, 2005)

Legends Of The Fall


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

Lost in Translation


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 12, 2005)

Neverending Story


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

y tu mama tambien (its a spanish movie)


----------



## Geek (Nov 13, 2005)

Nine and half months


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 13, 2005)

Scarface


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 13, 2005)

East of Eden


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2005)

Now and Then


----------



## glamslam (Nov 13, 2005)

No Way Out


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2005)

The Goonies


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 13, 2005)

Scary movie


----------



## akimiki (Nov 13, 2005)

east is east


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Nov 13, 2005)

The Darkness


----------



## akimiki (Nov 13, 2005)

some kind of wonderful


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2005)

Little Women


----------



## glamslam (Nov 13, 2005)

Never Been Kissed


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 13, 2005)

dawn of the dead


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2005)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 14, 2005)

Goodfellas


----------



## xeniba (Nov 14, 2005)

Swing Kids


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 14, 2005)

Superman


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 14, 2005)

North by Northwest


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 14, 2005)

oops...Tarzan


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 14, 2005)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 14, 2005)

Dracula


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 14, 2005)

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 14, 2005)

Wizard Of Oz


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 14, 2005)

Zorro


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 14, 2005)

Once Bitten


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 15, 2005)

Never Ending Story


----------



## Chrystal (Nov 15, 2005)

Young Guns


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 15, 2005)

Shrek


----------



## Chrystal (Nov 15, 2005)

Kate and Leopold


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 15, 2005)

Dracula


----------



## Chrystal (Nov 15, 2005)

A.i.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 15, 2005)

Invasion of the Body Snatchers


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 15, 2005)

Saving Silverman


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 15, 2005)

Night Moves


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 15, 2005)

Savannah Smiles


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 15, 2005)

Shogun


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 15, 2005)

Never Ending Story


----------



## Chrystal (Nov 15, 2005)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 15, 2005)

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Chrystal (Nov 15, 2005)

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 15, 2005)

Teen Wolf


----------



## Chrystal (Nov 15, 2005)

Face Off


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 15, 2005)

Ferris Buellers Day Off


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 15, 2005)

Fargo :icon_bigg


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 15, 2005)

Overboard


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 15, 2005)

_*Dead Man Walking*_


----------



## Tussan (Nov 15, 2005)

Gremlins


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 15, 2005)

*Some Like It HOT*


----------



## Tussan (Nov 15, 2005)

Tootsie


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Nov 15, 2005)

Evita


----------



## karrieann (Nov 15, 2005)

All About Eve


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 16, 2005)

*East of Eden*


----------



## Leony (Nov 16, 2005)

Nikita


----------



## Tussan (Nov 16, 2005)

Armageddon


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

National Lampoons Vacation


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 16, 2005)

*Not Without My Daughter*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

Return to Oz


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 16, 2005)

*ZIEGFIELD FOLLIES*

(what? you thought I was going to say Zoolander?) :icon_lol:


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 16, 2005)

:icon_lol:

Saw


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 16, 2005)

Waterworld


----------



## Tussan (Nov 16, 2005)

Die Hard


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 17, 2005)

Die Hard with a Vengeance


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 18, 2005)

Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 18, 2005)

Dr. Strangelove


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 19, 2005)

*Eraserhead*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2005)

Down And Out In Beverly Hills


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 22, 2005)

Sleepless in Seattle


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 22, 2005)

Empire Strikes Back


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 22, 2005)

Killer Klowns From Outer Space


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 24, 2005)

Et


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 29, 2005)

The sweetest thing


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 29, 2005)

Great balls of fire


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 2, 2005)

eternal sunshine of the spotless mind


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 4, 2005)

Dirty Work


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Dec 13, 2005)

Klute


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 14, 2005)

Existenz


----------



## canelita (Dec 15, 2005)

Zoolander


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Dec 15, 2005)

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## canelita (Dec 16, 2005)

W Hour (1979)


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 16, 2005)

Rain Man


----------



## crazi29 (Dec 16, 2005)

In the Mix


----------



## hs769 (Dec 17, 2005)

Xxx


----------



## canelita (Dec 18, 2005)

X-Men


----------



## Mambz098 (Dec 21, 2005)

notebook


----------



## canelita (Dec 22, 2005)

K-Pax


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 30, 2005)

X-men


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 30, 2005)

National Lampoon's European Vacation


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 30, 2005)

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 30, 2005)

Never ending story


----------



## canelita (Dec 31, 2005)

Y tu mama tambien


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 9, 2006)

narnia


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 9, 2006)

American Werewolf In London


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Jan 9, 2006)

Not Another Teen Movie


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 9, 2006)

Evita


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

America Wedding


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 12, 2006)

Gigli


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

I Married An Axe Murder


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 12, 2006)

Rocky


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 12, 2006)

Young Blood


----------



## looooch (Jan 14, 2006)

dangerous minds


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 15, 2006)

Superman


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Debbie Does Dallas


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

Some Like it Hot (&lt;3 Marilyn Monroe)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

The Muppets Take Manhattan


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

National Lampoon's Van Wilder


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

Kung Pow! Enter the Fist


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Toy Story


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 16, 2006)

Yes, Madam!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 16, 2006)

Meet The Fockers


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 17, 2006)

Sixth sense


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Easy Money


----------



## monniej (Jan 17, 2006)

yentel


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Striptease


----------



## monniej (Jan 17, 2006)

escape from new york


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 17, 2006)

Kill Bill


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

Leprechaun


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 17, 2006)

Nikita


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

Ass Wide Open &gt;.&lt;


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Hahahahaha!!!

Night Of The Giving Head


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

HAHAHA

Debbie Goes to Rehab


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 17, 2006)

Batman


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 17, 2006)

New york minute


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Edward Penishands


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

Sex Monster


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Roger Rabbit


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

Tom &amp; Huck


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Killer Klowns From Outer Space (i've never seen that)


----------



## looooch (Jan 17, 2006)

Everafter


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Radio


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

O Brother, Where Art Thou?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Undercover Brother


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

Red Dragon


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Naked Gun


----------



## looooch (Jan 17, 2006)

Never Ending Story


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Young Guns


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

Superman


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Night of The Living Dead


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Dr. Doolittle


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

End of Days


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Saving Silverman


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 17, 2006)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 17, 2006)

Twat Lies Beneath


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 17, 2006)

Hamlet


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 18, 2006)

Throw Mama From the Train


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 18, 2006)

Nick of Time


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

Ed Wood


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 18, 2006)

Deuce Bigalo, Male Gigalo


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

O


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 18, 2006)

Oceans' Eleven


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 18, 2006)

Ever After


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

Risky Business


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 18, 2006)

Serenity


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

Young Sherlock Holmes


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 18, 2006)

Sin City


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 18, 2006)

Youngblood


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 18, 2006)

Daredevil


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 19, 2006)

Lethal weapon


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 19, 2006)

Notting Hill


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 20, 2006)

Little Nicky


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 20, 2006)

Yours, Mine and Ours


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 20, 2006)

Savannah Smiles


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 20, 2006)

Sabrina


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 22, 2006)

Anaconda


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 28, 2006)

amityville horror


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 29, 2006)

Rain man


----------



## dragueur (Jan 29, 2006)

Notting Hill


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 29, 2006)

Lara Croft - Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life


----------



## Squirrel27 (Jan 29, 2006)

Elephant Man


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 30, 2006)

New Jack city


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Jan 31, 2006)

Youngblood


----------



## dragueur (Jan 31, 2006)

Daredevil


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 31, 2006)

Legally blonde


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 1, 2006)

Ed Wood


----------



## theGreenMonster (Feb 4, 2006)

Donnie Darko


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 6, 2006)

Open water


----------



## dragueur (Feb 6, 2006)

rain man


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 6, 2006)

neverending story


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 6, 2006)

You Can Count on Me


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Elizabethtown


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 6, 2006)

Narc


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Casablanca


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 6, 2006)

armageddon


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 6, 2006)

Naked gun


----------



## birdwing (Feb 6, 2006)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 6, 2006)

Taffin


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 7, 2006)

Nightmare before christmas


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 7, 2006)

saving private ryan


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 7, 2006)

Nobody's Fool


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 7, 2006)

Lethal weapon


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 7, 2006)

Naked Lunch


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hostel


----------



## Summer (Feb 8, 2006)

Lake Placid


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 8, 2006)

Dracula


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 8, 2006)

Arachnophobia


----------



## Summer (Feb 8, 2006)

airplane


----------



## dragueur (Feb 8, 2006)

Ewoks


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 8, 2006)

Sahara


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 9, 2006)

American pie


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 9, 2006)

Educating Rita


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 10, 2006)

american beauty


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

Yaya Sisterhood


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

Dawn Of The Dead


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

Derailed


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

gigli


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

Interview With The Vampire


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

Ewoks


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

Seven


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 11, 2006)

never ending story


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 11, 2006)

Yaya Sisterhood


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 12, 2006)

Daredevil


----------



## dragueur (Feb 12, 2006)

Last Samurai


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 12, 2006)

independence day


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 12, 2006)

Yesterday


----------



## dragueur (Feb 13, 2006)

Younguns


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 13, 2006)

Superman


----------



## dragueur (Feb 14, 2006)

Notting Hill


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

Le quatre cent coups


----------



## dragueur (Feb 14, 2006)

Sex is Zero


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

Of men And Mice


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 14, 2006)

Evita


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

American Beauty


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 14, 2006)

Young Warriors


----------



## dragueur (Feb 15, 2006)

Sex is Zero


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 15, 2006)

Open water


----------



## dragueur (Feb 15, 2006)

Raining Man


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 15, 2006)

Never Say Never--James Bond


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 15, 2006)

Dracula


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 15, 2006)

Adaptation


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 15, 2006)

Neverending Story


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 15, 2006)

Yesterday


----------



## dragueur (Feb 16, 2006)

yaya sisterhood


----------



## Ley (Feb 16, 2006)

Devil's Advocate


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 16, 2006)

Exit Wounds


----------



## dragueur (Feb 17, 2006)

Sixth Sense


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

Enigma


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

American Pie


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

Entrapment


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

The Omen


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

Notting Hill


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Saving Face


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Elizabeth


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Howard's End


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Dracula


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Amityville Horror


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

Rain Man


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

Nineteen Eighty Four


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

^I love that film! :icon_love

King Arthur


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 19, 2006)

Rocky


----------



## dragueur (Feb 20, 2006)

yaya sisterhood


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

Dead Poets Society


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 21, 2006)

Yu tu mama tambien


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 21, 2006)

Neverending story


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

Yaya Sisterhood


----------



## dragueur (Feb 21, 2006)

Die Hard


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

Dirty Harry


----------



## dragueur (Feb 21, 2006)

Y tu mama tambien


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

Never Been Kissed


----------



## Ley (Feb 21, 2006)

Dangerous Liasons


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

Seven


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 22, 2006)

Narnia


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

Armageddon


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

Napoleon Dynamite :icon_chee


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

ewoks


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

Serendipity


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

Yaya Sisterhood


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

donnie darko


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Once Upon a Time In China


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

armageddon


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Next Friday


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Y Tu mama tambien


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 23, 2006)

Nanny McPhee


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

everest


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2006)

The mothman prophecies


----------



## laurita.ds (Feb 23, 2006)

S.w.a.t.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Total Recall


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 24, 2006)

Laws of Attraction


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 24, 2006)

Naked gun


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

Night Of The Living Dead


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 24, 2006)

Dracula


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

American Beauty


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 24, 2006)

You've got mail


----------



## dragueur (Feb 24, 2006)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 24, 2006)

Singing in the Rain


----------



## Ley (Feb 24, 2006)

Neverland


----------



## dragueur (Feb 24, 2006)

Die Hard


----------



## laurita.ds (Feb 24, 2006)

Daredevil


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 24, 2006)

Leprechaun


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 24, 2006)

Ned Kelly


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 25, 2006)

y tu mama tambien


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 26, 2006)

November


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 26, 2006)

rainman


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 26, 2006)

Nikita


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 26, 2006)

amelie


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 26, 2006)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 26, 2006)

Saw


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 26, 2006)

West Side Story


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 27, 2006)

you've been kissed


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

Dogma


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 27, 2006)

About Schmidt


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

To kill a mockingbird


----------



## laurita.ds (Feb 27, 2006)

Dark Water


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 27, 2006)

Road Trip


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 27, 2006)

Parent trap


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 28, 2006)

pinocchio


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Octopussy


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

Yellow


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 28, 2006)

Wolf Creek


----------



## Ley (Feb 28, 2006)

kiss or kill


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2006)

Legally blonde


----------



## dragueur (Feb 28, 2006)

ewoks


----------



## laurita.ds (Feb 28, 2006)

Sahara


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Almost Famous


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2006)

Sleepless in seattle


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (Feb 28, 2006)

Exorcist


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2006)

The dukes of hazzard


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Die Hard


----------



## goddess13 (Feb 28, 2006)

Daredevil


----------



## laurita.ds (Mar 1, 2006)

Legend of Zorro


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Office Space


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

existenz


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Zulu


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

Untouchables


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Scarface


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

eternal sunshine of the spotless mind


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Doctor Zhivago


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

octopussy


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Yours, Mine And Ours


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

Serpico


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Othello


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 1, 2006)

One fine day


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

You've Got Mail


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 1, 2006)

love actually


----------



## laurita.ds (Mar 2, 2006)

You can count on me


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Elephant Man


----------



## laurita.ds (Mar 2, 2006)

Naked Gun


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 2, 2006)

Not another teen movie


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

EDtv


----------



## dragueur (Mar 3, 2006)

Vampire


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

Eurotrip


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 4, 2006)

peter pan


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 4, 2006)

Narc


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 5, 2006)

cinderella man


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

Sid And Nancy


----------



## laurita.ds (Mar 5, 2006)

Yanks


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

Supertroopers


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

Shrek


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

Karate Kid


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

Dracula


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 5, 2006)

A Walk to Remember


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 6, 2006)

Ray


----------



## laurita.ds (Mar 7, 2006)

Young guns


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 7, 2006)

Scream


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 7, 2006)

mulholland drive


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 7, 2006)

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 7, 2006)

tomb raider


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 10, 2006)

Robin Hood


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 10, 2006)

Down with Love


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 11, 2006)

Evil Dead


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 11, 2006)

Da vinci code


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 11, 2006)

Elf


----------



## laurita.ds (Mar 11, 2006)

Fight Club


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 11, 2006)

Bride of Chucky


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 12, 2006)

yellow rose


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 12, 2006)

Existenz


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 12, 2006)

Zoolander


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 13, 2006)

Robots


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 13, 2006)

Spider man


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 14, 2006)

North Country


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 14, 2006)

you've got mail


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 14, 2006)

Loco Love


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 14, 2006)

Legally Blonde


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 14, 2006)

eyes wide shut


----------



## goddess13 (Mar 14, 2006)

True crime


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 14, 2006)

End Of Days


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 18, 2006)

story of a boy


----------



## blackmettalic (May 3, 2006)

Steel Magnolias


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (May 4, 2006)

Sixth sense


----------



## blackmettalic (May 5, 2006)

Equilibrium


----------



## Sneeuwwitje (May 5, 2006)

Mad Max


----------



## blackmettalic (May 6, 2006)

X-Men


----------



## Mina (May 9, 2006)

Ninja


----------



## Sass (May 9, 2006)

Armageddon


----------



## blackmettalic (May 10, 2006)

Next Friday


----------



## Mina (May 10, 2006)

You have got mail


----------



## Sass (May 10, 2006)

Lion King  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blackmettalic (May 11, 2006)

Gone in Sixty Seconds


----------



## linda46125 (May 11, 2006)

scary movie


----------



## Sass (May 11, 2006)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## blackmettalic (May 12, 2006)

Sixteen Candles


----------



## goddess13 (May 12, 2006)

Sin City


----------



## blackmettalic (May 13, 2006)

Y Tu Mama Tambien


----------



## linda46125 (May 13, 2006)

never been kissed


----------



## SexxyKitten (May 13, 2006)

dreamer


----------



## blackmettalic (May 14, 2006)

Rambo


----------



## goddess13 (May 15, 2006)

One Point O


----------



## blackmettalic (May 15, 2006)

Othello


----------



## monniej (May 17, 2006)

o' brother where art thou?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 4, 2006)

Uncle Buck


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 30, 2006)

Kill Bill (Vol. I)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Loverboy


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 30, 2006)

You me and Dupree.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Loved th^at movie!

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 31, 2006)

Spiderman


----------



## monniej (Jul 31, 2006)

north country


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 1, 2006)

Young Frankenstein


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Never Ending Story


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

you got served


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

Desperado


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 4, 2006)

Only You


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 4, 2006)

Under the Tuscan Sun


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 4, 2006)

Now and Then


----------



## michko970 (Aug 5, 2006)

Never been kissed


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 5, 2006)

Donnie Darko


----------



## wvpumpkin (Aug 6, 2006)

Oceans Eleven


----------



## ecstasia (Aug 6, 2006)

No Vacancy (a Christina Ricci movie)

-- Lissi


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 7, 2006)

You've Got Mail


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Aug 7, 2006)

Land of the Dead


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2006)

Dracula


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 9, 2006)

Anchorman


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 10, 2006)

Newsies


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 13, 2006)

Savannah Smiles


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 13, 2006)

sleeping with the enemy


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 13, 2006)

You Can't Get Away with Murder


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 14, 2006)

Roger Rabbit


----------



## michko970 (Aug 15, 2006)

Thumbelina


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Armaggedon (sp?)


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 21, 2006)

Now and Then


----------



## monniej (Aug 24, 2006)

north by northwest


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 26, 2006)

To catch a thief


----------



## Nox (Aug 27, 2006)

Flashdance


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 29, 2006)

Erin Brockovich


----------



## monniej (Sep 1, 2006)

halloween


----------

